# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Σκουληκάκια σε υποψήφιες ξύλινες πατήθρες

## souirkan

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Βρήκα σήμερα 2 πολύ ωραία ξύλα για πατήθρες από πεύκο και έκατσα να τις φτιάξω. Καθάρισα κάθε εκατοστό φλοιού, τις έτριψα λίγο με γυαλόχαρτο για να μην αγκιλώνουν και έχουν σκλήθρες, αλλά είχαν τρύπες από σκουληκάκια τις οποίες δεν αγνόησα.
Πήρα τα ξύλα τα βούτηξα σε ζεματιστό νερό και αμέσως πολλά σκουληκάκια ''έβρασαν'' και βγήκαν από το ξύλο. 1-2 είχαν φρακάρει στην έξοδο των τρυπών τους και τα έβγαλα με μια βελόνα. Πριν όμως προχωρήσω στην υπόλοιπη αποστήρωση ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν θα είναι ασφαλή μετά τη διαδικασία ή ενδέχεται να ζήσει κανένα.
Έχετε υπόψην ότι θα συνεχίσω το βράσιμο σε 2η δόση για αρκετή ώρα, θα τα περιλούσω με μπόλικο ξύδι και θα τα ξαναβράσω-ξεβγάλω από το ξύδι.

Θα είναι αρκετό λοιπόν για να εγγυηθεί την ασφάλεια των κλαδιών για το cockatiel μου ή άδικα θα χάσω το χρόνο μου?

----------


## Steliosan

Απ'οτι ξερω τα καλυτερα ξυλα ειναι αυτα που ξεβραζονται στις παραλιες και ειναι ηδη λεια οπως και αυτα των ευκαλιπτων.
Τα πευκα δεν θα στα συνιστουσα. :winky:  :bye:

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλύτερα να μην τα χρησιμοποιήσεις για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο. Κόψε κλαδιά τα οποία να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν έχουν ζουζούνια ή σκουλήκια μέσα τους.

Δες την λίστα με ασφαλή φυτά προς χρήση:

*Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?

Ξύλο Ακακίας και προετοιμασία

Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου!
*

----------


## Vrasidas

Για καλό και για κακό φίλε μου χρησιμοποίησε άλλα ξύλα.

----------


## souirkan

Βρε Στελάκο παραλία κανονική με καθαρά νερά, στο Κερατσίνι πού να την βρω??? Πεύκα έχει πολλά στη γειτονιά μου και είδα ότι είναι στη λίστα των ασφαλών δέντρων για cockatiel. Αν βρήκα λάθος λίστα παρακαλώ διορθώστε με οι έχωντες cockatiel που έχετε και πείρα. 

Διόρθωση γιατί δεν πρόλαβα να δω τι μου απαντήσατε: Ευθύμη αυτή την λίστα είδα, οπότε το πεύκο σαν ξύλο είναι οκ, άρα θα τα κρατήσω διακοσμητικά τα ξύλα και θα βρω υγειή κλαδιά. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια!

----------


## Steliosan

Μπα ενα καλο ξεπλυμα θελουν η αλλιως αραιωμενη χλωρινη στο πευκο ,ξεπλυμα καλο και καλο στεγνωμα στον ηλιο δεν θα ζησει τιποτα.

----------


## souirkan

Το σκέφτηκα με την χλωρίνη, αλλά είδα πολλούς να αποφεύγουν απορυπαντικά γιατί αποροφόνται από το ξύλο. Στα καναρίνια σου έτσι καθαρίζεις τις πατήθρες?

----------


## Steliosan

Στην γενικη καθαριοτητα του μηνα ναι,αλλα σε εβδομαδιαια χρηση μονο ξυδι.

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ δεν θα πρότεινα χλωρίνη ως λύση, και ειδικά στους παπαγάλους που έχουν την τάση να δαγκώνουν το ξύλο, να το μασουλάνε... κτλ!!
Προτίμησε οικολογικούς τρόπους...

----------


## souirkan

Κάτσε να πάρω και άλλες γνώμες Στελάρα για την χλωρίνη, γιατί αν δεν κάνω λάθος τα καναρίνια δεν ροκανίζουν ξύλα οπότε δεν διατρέχουν κίνδυνο. Η Lucy τα ροκανίζει όποτε βαριέται για παιχνίδι και ο Condoriano σπάει με το ράμφος του ότι βρει μπροστά του και κυρίως δαγκώνει τις πατήθρες του αστραπιαία σαν πολυβόλο για να μας θυμίσει ότι είναι δικές του!  :rollhappy:

----------


## HarrisC

Aν ηταν σαρακι ,το γνωστο ξυλοφαγο εντομο ,δεν θα απαλαγεις ευκολα.Πεταμα κατευθειαν γιατι εχει φωλιασει μεσα στο ξυλο.Ασε που μπορει να σπασει οποιαδηποτε στιγμη

----------


## souirkan

Ευθύμη πιστεύεις ότι η μέθοδος που πρότεινα θα είναι αρκετή για τα συγκεκριμένα ξύλα, ή λες και εσύ να βρω υγειή κλαδιά?

----------


## Efthimis98

Προτείνω υγιή ξύλα... ανεπιφύλακτα !! Φύλαγε τα ρούχα σου, να έχεις τα μισά λέει μία παροιμία, και ταιριάζει γάντι στην περίσταση!!  ::

----------


## souirkan

Χαχαχα! Ναι και εγώ αυτό σκεφτόμουν. Μια λαχτάρα με την Λούση ήταν αρκετή. Οκ. Καινούρια τότε! Πάω να ετοιμάσω το πριόνι για αύριο!

----------


## Μανος Κοκατιλ

Αν ειναι μικρα κομματια το καλυτερο και οικολογικοτερο που που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να βαλεις τα κομματια αφου τα επεξεργαστεις στην καταψυξη μια δυο μερες, και τελος...

----------

